# Tijuana North



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

A few of us are getting together today to sample a representative sample of Taboada's latest offering. It's too far of a commute to do it in the LCDH lounge, so we will do it at J&R's and just call it "Tijuana North"!  
Look for some impressions later. :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There just may be some offerings from other master rollers and some vintage sticks there too.....


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

yum :dr


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> There just may be some offerings from other master rollers and some vintage sticks there too.....


word on the street this is gonna be a pretty "custom" puff puff pass... wish i was there...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

The anger I feel right now, is unexplainable. :c There needs to be atleast 24hr notice on these type of things!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Man that sounds like fun..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ahem! Report, please. 

------------------------

They probably passed out after smoking a Sublime and Gold Medal back to back. lol


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> There just may be some offerings from other master rollers and some vintage sticks there too.....


And he wasn't fooling!

8+ hours of the BIG smokes fellows. It's hard to know where to begin, so I'll start at the beggining- Taboada's! Let's see, we sampled the Sublime, the Dom Perignon, the Gold Medal, and the Super Rodolfo. If you want the short story- Buy, Buy, Buy, and Buy (all you can afford)
All of these were rolled masterpiece's. Beautiful smooth wrappers, almost invisible caps, draws to die for, physically perfect in all regards.
Individually, Joe's Super Rodolfo was perhaps the strongest of the bunch (probably from the extra ligero). This was a LONG smoke, taking well over two hours to finish. 
The smoothest I tasted was the Sublime, it started off very light (for a Taboada), but strenthened throughout it's two hour burn, gaining in complexity and flavor as it went.
The Gold Medal was the most unique of the quartet, starting with it's dark mottled wrapper, it's strong spicy blend, and unfortunately it's short life.
My favorite (I think) was the Dom. A little of all of the above on this one, not too strong, not too weak, interesting complexity of flavors, the swiss army knife of the bunch.
You really can't go wrong with any of these, pick one and you WILL be happy. They all are similar in the grossest of comparisons, but each has it's fine points. I want to re-load right now, but they were all SO good, I am having a really hard time making a decision. I wish I could swing- D. All of the above!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I could only wish I could join you !

That is one great trip and some great cigars you smoked. Thanks for the reviews and insight on them. I cant wait to smoke mine.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks, Mike. This is VERY good news.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

raisin said:


> And he wasn't fooling!
> 
> 8+ hours of the BIG smokes fellows. It's hard to know where to begin, so I'll start at the beggining- Taboada's! Let's see, we sampled the Sublime, the Dom Perignon, the Gold Medal, and the Super Rodolfo. If you want the short story- Buy, Buy, Buy, and Buy (all you can afford)
> All of these were rolled masterpiece's. Beautiful smooth wrappers, almost invisible caps, draws to die for, physically perfect in all regards.
> ...


He forgot to mention the Rodriguez and the Alfredo's - the Davidoff that we were given to take home as a party favor.

The Taboada's were amazing - the Gold Medal is all cream, spice and power wrapped up in one very smooth stick. It was the richest in flavor for me. The Dom P was terrific too. The Rodriguez blew me away.

I wish I could describe the total experience better for you guys, but it was a day in cigar heaven and I do not have the right words.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> I wish I could describe the total experience better for you guys, but it was a day in cigar heaven and I do not have the right words.


 Them's is pretty good words right there, Joe.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, you got to smoke a bunch of high ends!


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

joed said:


> He forgot to mention the Rodriguez and the Alfredo's - the Davidoff that we were given to take home as a party favor.
> 
> The Taboada's were amazing - the Gold Medal is all cream, spice and power wrapped up in one very smooth stick. It was the richest in flavor for me. The Dom P was terrific too. The Rodriguez blew me away.
> 
> I wish I could describe the total experience better for you guys, but it was a day in cigar heaven and I do not have the right words.


I think you pretty much covered it Joe. I am sitting here reading this with a lit Dom P and I'm diggin' this big time. Smooth, smooth smoke with just the right amount of spice to tickle the taste buds. This is one fine cigar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

azherfer said:


> I think you pretty much covered it Joe. I am sitting here reading this with a lit Dom P and I'm diggin' this big time. Smooth, smooth smoke with just the right amount of spice to tickle the taste buds. This is one fine cigar.


 Must resist...must let sticks acclimate...

You people are NOT helping.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Must resist...must let sticks acclimate...
> 
> You people are NOT helping.


acclimate, smackulate- enjoy your bounty!

The Rodriguez was very different from the Taboada. A robusto size, the draw was a little for me, but the flavor was a nice changeup from the stronger Taboada. There was a nice spicy sweetness to it, somewhat like a Fundidore. (but of course, stronger)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> The anger I feel right now, is unexplainable. :c There needs to be atleast 24hr notice on these type of things!


It was a last minute thing, and you wouldn't have enjoyed it much (no Toscani's!  )

This herf was Taboada bliss. His new stuff is flat out awesome, the tobacco he has to work with is much better than it's been in awile. The simple fact that he had three habano nuts grinning ear to ear over cigars only two weeks old says something. I'll throw some impressions out too:

Tabbie Sublime - mildest of the bunch. Starts out smooth and rich, develops some nice flavor flavor as you go down. Will def improve with age, if you can keep your hands off long enough.

Tabbie GM - Solid, unique flavor. Nice amount of spice, rich, earthy flavors. Very nice!

Tabbie DomP - awesome as always. Amazing how he keeps the blend so close to previous years. They were a bit stronger than last years DPs, but very similar, great taste. Will be a classic in a year.

Tabbie Super Rodolfo - Strong, but a bit milder than the first one I tried. Very rich, deep peppary flavor. Tremendous aging potencial methinks.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> The simple fact that he had three habano nuts grinning ear to ear over cigars only two weeks old says something.


I couldn't get that stupid grin off my face on the drive home. I even woke up that way!


----------

